# increasing appetite



## batesJ (Aug 8, 2011)

What do you guys use for  appetite stimulants?


----------



## PRIDE (Aug 8, 2011)

*Synthetek*

Synthelamin - Appetite Stimulator! Excellent product!


----------



## K1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Bump!*



PRIDE. said:


> Synthelamin - Appetite Stimulator! Excellent product!



Best appetite stimulant out there!


----------



## wow101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I Agree, the best product, but you can try also some lemon water around 30 minutes before you want to eat. It really works well for


----------



## yabadabado (Aug 10, 2011)

b12 might help certain individuals


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 17, 2011)

pride. said:


> synthelamin - appetite stimulator! Excellent product!



bump!


----------

